# Squats of Europe- Kasa de la Muntanya, London, and Calafou



## Genjix (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm programming opensource and living in squats around Europe. My work gets a lot of attention from the media (working with Bitcoin) so I give a lot of exposure for the squat movement and what we're trying to achieve. Here's a sample of photos/videos from things I'm involved with.

BBC segment on our squat:  (Barcelona)

some pictures too.
Hacklab in Calafou (self-managed space bought by community near Barcelona):





pictures of the space:

















Forest occupied by friends 1 hour from London (Runnymede ecovillage).

















Milan/italy (MACAO) squat video:


A bit of London squats too:




































(my art):





my favourite funky eviction resistance: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...entral-London-house-hold-rooftop-protest.html

Interview with Enric about CIC:
http://cooperativa.cat/en/integral-revolution/

The CIC is a group my crew of hackers are working with. They are using the legal structure of a cooperative to create their own internal economy and provide the basic services that people need outside the state.

Anyway apologies if this seems a bit arrogant or showy, but now I'm in the states and I'm looking to hook up with the movements and networks here, and communicate/share the work being done in Europe. I'm searching like minded people, and I want to gain knowledge about the projects happening in the states. I've been squatting and writing opensource code for a decade. In the first video you'll see a dude in a blue hoodie who is my mentor of sorts who introduced me to all these wild ideas during my teens, and a truly remarkable person working for the cause 100%.

Thanks


----------



## Thorne (Apr 17, 2014)

This is a wonderful thing you are involved in. When I get my site up I'd love it if you'd put something together under the International Resource section. 

The space you have is beautiful. I would love to be able to get a hold of an old warehouse or something to operate out of, but for now I'd be happy w/ a house w/ a nice size yard. 

I wish you folks luck in building up your squat.


----------



## Genjix (Apr 21, 2014)

hey dudes, looking for the us scene. give me some pokes. cya


----------



## DesertRat (Apr 21, 2014)

Rockin pics and video! 

For squats/hackerspace, 2600 is your friend.

Where are you currently?


----------



## Genjix (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm in Austin Texas. After 2-3 weeks I'm heading to California for a while.
How can I reach out to squat community through 2600? Isn't that a hacker quarterly? Thanks


----------



## DesertRat (Apr 25, 2014)

Attend meets, participate. Learn where the hackerspaces are. They should lead to at least an open couch, if not to a squat. 

Meetings are held the first Friday of each month, usually around 5:30. 

Locations can be found in the back of the quarterly, or on the site. 

Where in California?

EDIT TO ADD: This is not a sure thing, mind you. 

This came to mind due to your computer/coding skillset and your experience with hackerspaces. 

Focus on those, and you *should* fit right in. 

Good luck, and please report on any success or failure.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 30, 2014)

i just sent you an email, but @eske karl knows where the hackerspace in oakland is if you're interested in that.

what magazine is in the picture? is that a bitcoin magazine? anyways, hit me back via email and i'll see who i can get you hooked up with.


----------



## Genjix (May 2, 2014)

Thanks Matt.
note, I have plenty of couches, I'm not looking for places to sleep. I'm seeking political radicals and street people. Too many hackerspace types are yuppies messing with their tech toys.... that isn't me.


----------

